# Advice for beginner on transferring & enlarging paintings to canvas



## gillieguru (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi all, I've been doing small acrylic paint pen pictures, but was hoping someone out there may be able to advise a simple way of transferring these to larger canvases? The thought of a huge blank canvas is kind of overwhelming to me. Any advice at all is appreciated! The picture below is one I did of a mate (to give you an idea). Thanks ?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum @gillieguru. 

Are you meaning that you want to paint the same picture on a larger canvas and want tips about that? You want it to be an exact duplicate? Every time you paint the same thing it will come out a little different -- it just does. But if you want it very close what you can do is use a projector and paint it following the projected picture. I've never done it personally, but that's the only way I can think of.


----------



## gillieguru (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi Terry. Thanks for your reply (and welcome). I think that the projector may be the way to go, although I too have never tried it myself. I will start researching into what's around. Cheers


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

One way is to print it out larger than it is.. and then use that for your "model"


----------



## gillieguru (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks Bushcraftonfire. Unfortunately I'm wanting to do a canvas that's much bigger than my printer.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Draw it, grid it or project it.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

What Sorin said! However.. you can also do "pieces" at a time on your printer.. and tape them together. We actually have an awesome artist here on the board that is doing a piece like that with a rock band. I'm not sure how many pieces he has joined.. but it's a bunch.. LOL


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I enlarge drawings on my computer and then print them out when I want a bigger picture and don't feel like drawing it from scratch all over again. But I never enlarged one so big that I printed it in sections, that's a good tip just in case I ever make one bigger than my printer.

Of course a projector is the easiest way, keep wanting to buy one but just can never get around to it.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

by the way I like that picture.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I think it would be fun to try a projector some day, but my work area is not too big and I have not a clue how I would be able to set it up. I'm guessing I would have to get a little table to put next to my chair and the space is so crowded now.....Nah I'll skip it.


----------



## Linzibx (Aug 26, 2015)

Draw a grid to scale over both and do it like that ? x but I always try and draw by eye and my own judgement x it's always a bit daunting that's perfectly normal x it's how we learn x


----------

